# Amazon Fire HD for streaming my Bolt ..



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm new to the world of Streaming "out of the home" .. I got the Tivo App up and running on an old iPad, set it up at my house picking my new Bolt from the list, took it over to my neighbor's and got it to work there too .. now I want to buy a more updated Tablet to use on trips but not spend too much .. Will this Amazon Fire 8 HD be ok? Opinions anyone?

Amazon Fire


----------

